# Reality about Aikido



## charyuop (Aug 28, 2009)

I have found on youtube this commercial about a reality where Seagal (so yes of course it is about Aikido) will pair up with a real police officer and they patrol streets and even arrest people. 
The show should come in December, even tho in this video Steven looks younger...or he may have gotten back in a good shape.
Anyway, up to you to judge it, I want to see it first...


----------



## dbell (Aug 28, 2009)

charyuop said:


> I have found on youtube this commercial about a reality where Seagal (so yes of course it is about Aikido) will pair up with a real police officer and they patrol streets and even arrest people.
> The show should come in December, even tho in this video Steven looks younger...or he may have gotten back in a good shape.
> Anyway, up to you to judge it, I want to see it first...



Looks like it may be a good series, but I wonder how long it will last?  (There is only so much you can show before it starts to get old...)

Seagal-sensei hasn't gotten 100% back in shape, but he is working on it...  Still has that mid life middle...  But don't most of us?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2009)

dbell said:


> Seagal-sensei hasn't gotten 100% back in shape, but he is working on it...  Still has that mid life middle...  But don't most of us?


Nope, no problems here.  :uhyeah:


----------



## K-man (Aug 28, 2009)

This looks cool ... but I'm sure I read somewhere on this forum that Aikido doesn't work in the real world!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2009)

It doesn't?! :lol:.

The series sounds worth a look, I do confess.  Mind you, I wonder how much of it will consist of small time criminals doing some variation of "**** me! It's Steven Seagal!" .


----------



## K-man (Aug 28, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> It doesn't?! :lol:.
> 
> The series sounds worth a look, I do confess. Mind you, I wonder how much of it will consist of small time criminals doing some variation of "**** me! It's Steven Seagal!" .


Oh Sir, you are such a cynic!   :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 29, 2009)

Steven Seagal has actually served as a reserve deputy in Louisiana for many years.  It may be a decent show...


----------

